# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  تحميل مسلسل نور

## ساره

--------



Zshare / فيديو الحلقة الأولى 
http://www.zshare.net/video/97784636e0ca50

MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الأولى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?enjo2g0jjyl

MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الأولى 
http://www.mediafire.com/?exwo0em2vz1

[ 4shared / فيديو الحلقة الثانية ] 
http://www.4shared.com/file/42748883...l-nour--2.html

[ Zshare / فيديو الحلقة الثانية ] 
http://www.zshare.net/video/98058953b8e34c

[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الثانية ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?m0dxgdyjdic

[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الثانية ]
http://www.mediafire.com/?nusyt6jb1bg

[ 4shared / فيديو الحلقة الثالثة ] 
http://www.4shared.com/file/42626653...l-nour--3.html

[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الثالثة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ttos4j9keyf

[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الثالثة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?vccx9o3ztgz

[ 4shared / فيديو الحلقة الرابعة ] 
http://www.4shared.com/file/42758488...l-nour--4.html

[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الرابعة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?3xjqjdztmhv

[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الرابعة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?t95x0v0rid9


[ 4shared / فيديو الحلقة الخامسة ] 
http://www.4shared.com/file/43110855...l-nour--5.html

[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الخامسة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5ohis2iyxtx

[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الخامسة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?blxb4onymzb

[ Zshare / فيديو الحلقة الخامسة ]
http://www.zshare.net/video/9976610188e5ea/


فيديو الحلقة السادسه "قريباً .."



MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة السابعة 7
http://www.mediafire.com/?ygdx3bdjvxj

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة السابعة
http://filegu.ru/f/OrocOal1/noor-E7.wmv.html


[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الثامنة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?g0jc1wzjfuf

[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة التاسعة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?bmmjtcev2jy

[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة العاشرة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?wj3zfm3kb1y

[ Zshare / فيديو الحلقة الثانية عشر ] 
http://www.zshare.net/video/10286963d3eddea9



[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة ( الثالثة عشر + الرابعة عشر ) ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4bl5ybwqugm
[ Zshare / فيديو الحلقة ( الثالثة عشر + الرابعة عشر ) ] 
http://www.zshare.net/video/10603378c41fabcb/


[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة السابعة عشرة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?znxaax3zaww
[ Zshare / فيديو الحلقة السابعة عشر ] 
http://www.zshare.net/video/10605271072289f7/


[ MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الثامنة عشرة ] 
http://www.mediafire.com/?axbdwozb0mj
[Zshare/ فيديو الحلقة الثامنة عشرة ] 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1060888187aa1d91/
[Zshare/ فيديو الحلقة الثامنة عشرة ] 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1060971499db6bf9/

Zshare / فيديو الحلقة التاسعة عشرة
http://www.zshare.net/video/106529165eb96dd8/

فيديو الحلقة العشرون
http://www.zshare.net/video/106960856a0209cb/


Zshare/ فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والعشرون
http://www.zshare.net/video/10756935cb183951/

Zshare/ فيديو الحلقة الثانية والعشرون
http://www.zshare.net/video/108079820925c82d/

mediafire /فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والعشرون
http://www.mediafire.com/?zv5lndnzod1

Zshare/ فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والعشرون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/10915405483fe9b4/

mediafire /فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والعشرون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?d1mgjym9dyn

Zshare/ فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والعشرون
http://www.zshare.net/video/1091295649b4e776/


Mediafire /فيديو الحلقة الخامسة و العشرون
http://www.mediafire.com/?pnytbpnjej2

Zshare /فيديو الحلقة الخامسة و العشرون
http://www.zshare.net/video/11450206436fa348/

Mediafire /فيديو الحلقة السادسة و العشرون
http://www.mediafire.com/?mdznozywzon

Zshare /فيديو الحلقة السادسة و العشرون
http://www.zshare.net/video/11450480014281fd/


mediafire /فيديو الحلقة السابعة والعشرون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qc1qa8xyand


mediafire /فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والعشرون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?cojniuo4mpm

2shared /فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والعشرون
http://www.2shared.com/file/3202269/...l-noor-28.html


Zshare /فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والعشرون
http://www.zshare.net/video/11203903cc2ee972


mediafire /فيديو الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ldy170iw9fm


mediafire /فيديو الحلقة الثلاثون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?gdjngld21wn

Zshare /فيديو الحلقة الثلاثون 
http://www.zshare.net/download/111926503c881cb5


mediafire /فيديو الحلقة الحادية و الثلاثون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?wtnkmpznxyt

Zshare/ فيديو الحلقة الحادية و الثلاثون
http://www.zshare.net/video/112470391b638106


mediafire /فيديو الحلقة الثانية و الثلاثون
http://www.mediafire.com/?cxizzdxymid

MyUpload /فيديو الحلقة الثانية و الثلاثون
http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/4636017ebf.wmv


فيديو الحلقة الثالثة و الثلاثون

http://filegu.ru/f/a6bkDbba/salim-ms...or-33.wmv.html

فيديو الحلقة الرابعة و الثلاثون
http://filegu.ru/f/uDhqMju1/salim-ms...or-34.wmv.html


FileGu/ فيديو الحلقة الخامسة و الثلاثون 

http://filegu.ru/f/PWWFTNbY/salim-ms...or-35.wmv.html

Zshare/ فديو الحلقه السادسه والثلاثون 
http://www.zshare.net/download/11572671d784de34/


Zshare/ فيديو الحلقة السابعة و الثلاثون
http://www.zshare.net/video/11540405d2bcc18c/

Mediafire/ فيديو الحلقة السابعة و الثلاثون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ypzythowrbl

aDrive/ فيديو الحلقة السابعة و الثلاثون 
http://www.adrive.com/public/e40192e...f0b910754.html

aDrive/ فيديو الحلقة السابعة و الثلاثون 37
http://www.adrive.com/public/ff895a6...d01396209.html



Zshare /فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والثلاثون 38
http://www.zshare.net/video/115884261e8e7bd8/

MediaFire /فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والثلاثون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mjbudgywxcm


Zshare/ فديو الحلقة التاسعة والثلاثون 39
http://www.zshare.net/video/116815599ac863d4/

FileGu/ فيديو الحلقة التاسعة و الثلاثون
http://filegu.ru/f/wViJpdOH/salim-ms...or-39.wmv.html

MyUpload/ فيديو الحلقة التاسعة و الثلاثون 
http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/47970877e3.wmv/

MediaFire/ فيديو الحلقة التاسعة و الثلاثون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?yjg0ddyttmi


FileGu/ فيديو الحلقة الأربعون 
http://filegu.ru/f/Z9V9R3GV/salim-ms...or-40.wmv.html

MyUpload/ فيديو الحلقة الأربعون 
http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/48030b833a.wmv

Zshare/ فديو الحلقة الأربعون
http://www.zshare.net/video/117167448ec5014b

FileGu/ فيديو الحلقة الأربعون
http://filegu.ru/f/Z9V9R3GV/salim-ms...or-40.wmv.html



FileGu/ فيديو الحلقة الحادية و الأربعون
http://filegu.ru/f/ckSvua31/salim-ms...or-41.wmv.html

Zshare /فيديو الحلقة الحادية و الأربعون
http://www.zshare.net/video/11835232da8b364c

MediaFire / فيديو الحلقة الحادية و الأربعون
http://www.mediafire.com/?jk4jcxgxtmm

FileGu / فيديو الحلقة الثانية و الأربعون
http://filegu.ru/f/SZdVTPN1/salim-ms...or-42.wmv.html

Zshare / فيديو الحلقة الثانية و الأربعون
http://www.zshare.net/video/119160849adb32ec

Mediafire / فيديو الحلقة الثانية و الأربعون
http://www.mediafire.com/?hyd2bfx4zk0

FileGu / فيديو الحلقة الثالثة و الأربعون
http://filegu.ru/f/PJGHmIm1/salim-ms...or-43.wmv.html

Zshare / فيديو الحلقة الثالثة و الأربعون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1195768848659a0a


Mediafire / فيديو الحلقة الثالثة و الأربعون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?j8orzlwimtl

Mediafire فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والاربعون 44
http://www.mediafire.com/?jv9231jxf11

Zshare فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والاربعون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/121247998ecc7376/

Mediafire / فيديو الحلقة الخامسة و الأربعون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?jedozyodux1

FileGu / فيديو الحلقة الخامسة و الأربعون
http://filegu.ru/f/YRs702s0/noor-E45-part1.wmv.html





zshare فيديو الحلقة السادسة والأربعون 46
http://www.zshare.net/video/1208377871c7a98d/

Mediafire فيديو الحلقة السادسة والأربعون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nlmhhtnzj3d


zshare فيديو الحلقة السابعة والاربعون 47
http://www.zshare.net/video/12144406d83f9939/

fileGU.RU فيديو الحلقة السابعة والاربعون 
http://filegu.ru/f/wchNmAP1/khalid_a...r-E47.wmv.html

mediafire فيديو الحلقة السابعة والاربعون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?nxhespnnbgu



MediaFire | فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والاربعون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qmom12a2r54

Zshare | فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والاربعون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1224055072bce2e5

RapidShare | فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والاربعون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11596900...or-48.wmv.html


Zshare | فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والاربعون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12243598fd928b46/

RapidShare | فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والاربعون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11598295...q-E49.wmv.html


RapidShare | فيديو الحلقة الخمسون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11615716...lshoq.wmv.html

Zshare | فيديو الحلقة الخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12278846f60c2e29/

MediaFire | فيديو الحلقة الخمسون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?cxib5ltixmx


Zshare | فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1233179672bd02b4/

FileGu | فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والخمسون 
http://filegu.ru/f/6NQrHMRL/3nod--ms...or-51.wmv.html

Zshare | فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/123417614051db3e/

RapidShare | فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والخمسون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11645820...or-51.wmv.html



FileGu | فيديو الحلقة الثانية والخمسون 
http://filegu.ru/f/LjU6bNg0/noor-E52...lshoq.wmv.html

MediaFire | فيديو الحلقة الثانية والخمسون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?y1xbhgnz9yx

Zshare | فيديو الحلقة الثانية والخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1238177574664a7f/

FileGu | فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والخمسون 
http://filegu.ru/f/VCY3EWZ0/noor-E53...lshoq.wmv.html

MediaFire | فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والخمسون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?ywwjjmm4w9v

Zshare | فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1245944419a0622d/



Zshare فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/124843016331d5ec/

MediaFire فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والخمسون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?s23zxm9ien3

FileGu فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والخمسون 54
http://filegu.ru/f/JRBWxck6/54.wmv.html



MediaFire فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والخمسون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mxtmyi0vgjz


Zshare فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12538349a5ddca80/



RapidShare فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والخمسون 55
http://rapidshare.com/files/11742912...lshoq.wmv.html



mediafire فيديو الحلقة السادسة والخمسون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?pmm4lnsd4yj


Zshare فيديو الحلقة السادسة والخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/125826561a664c4e/

FileGu فيديو الحلقة السادسة والخمسون 56

http://filegu.ru/f/DCfDftu0/3nod--ms...or-56.wmv.html



MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والخمسون 57
http://www.mediafire.com/?jize1thxmbl

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والخمسون 
http://filegu.ru/f/N1MMfkz1/noor-E57-khalid.wmv.html

RapidShare - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والخمسون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11792906...halid.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12644440f8678b49/


MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والخمسون 58
http://www.mediafire.com/?1ujtyywtpg4

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والخمسون 
http://filegu.ru/f/rfqqOqK1/noor-E58-khalid.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1269688585ed0477/

RapidShare - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والخمسون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11821102...halid.wmv.html

MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والخمسون 59
http://www.mediafire.com/?jtdmdf14tky

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والخمسون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12749014b16b8bb1/

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والخمسون 
http://filegu.ru/f/Thp2guAW/noor-E59_2_.wmv.html

RapidShare - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والخمسون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/11848337...59_2_.wmv.html

MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة الستون 60
http://www.mediafire.com/?xejd0xhhve1

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الستون 
http://filegu.ru/f/tocVrJ51/noor-E60.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الستون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12806732095330a1/

RapidShare - فيديو الحلقة الستون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/118745346/noor-E60.wmv.html


MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والستون 61
http://www.mediafire.com/?zjjgwcgc1zx

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والستون 
http://filegu.ru/f/OyKA1BLH/noor-E61.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والستون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12861392b9ad6e8d/


MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والستون 62
http://www.mediafire.com/upload_comp...id=cbtvcjjjqbz

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والستون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12904015a2f90571/

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والستون 
http://filegu.ru/f/9t3uPjKu/noor-E62.wmv.html

RapidShare - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والستون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/119202185/noor-E62.wmv.html

MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والستون 63
http://www.mediafire.com/?0hn1zveexdh

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والستون 
http://filegu.ru/f/nZWoC8F1/noor-E63.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والستون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/12954235bada30a4/

RapidShare - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والستون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/119442311/noor-E63.wmv.html


MediaFire 64 فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والستون
http://www.mediafire.com/?mqtdecqnwgv

Zshare 64 فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والستون
http://www.zshare.net/video/13017842cebb9348/

FileGu 64 فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والستون
http://filegu.ru/f/o8WL5m30/noor-E64.wmv.html

MediaFire 65 فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والستون
http://www.mediafire.com/?zuwjmzw0bx2

FileGu 65 فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والستون 
http://filegu.ru/f/PYM9PDr0/noor-E65.wmv.html


MediaFire | فيديو الحلقة السادسة والستون 66
http://www.mediafire.com/?egcqdojzwdq

FileGu | فيديو الحلقة السادسة والستون 
http://filegu.ru/f/XGkHMk5h/noor-E66.wmv.html



MediaFire | فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 67
http://www.mediafire.com/?igduvaxdjei

FileGu | فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 
http://filegu.ru/f/55TGjyJi/noor-E67.wmv.html

Zshare | فيديو الحلقة السابعة والستون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1319036438eed430/


MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والستون 68
http://www.mediafire.com/?2mmxmmhmugf

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والستون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/132414827e7af747/

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والستون 
http://filegu.ru/f/wYq8xwq1/noor-E68.wmv.html

MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والستون - الجزء الأول 69
http://www.mediafire.com/?myez1i0ejgg

MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والستون - الجزء الثاني 
http://www.mediafire.com/?itzxtlzm2x9

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والستون 
http://filegu.ru/f/HBMUiQ70/noor-E69.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والستون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1328101198f4fed2/

MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة السبعون 70
http://www.mediafire.com/?ym5y2gcg7by

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة السبعون
http://www.zshare.net/video/133300678fb07bdf/

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة السبعون
http://filegu.ru/f/pSYVsr70/noor-E70.wmv.html

2shared - فيديو الحلقة السبعون 
http://www.2shared.com/file/3408778/.../noor-e70.html




Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والسبعون
http://www.zshare.net/video/13367391f7249287/

MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والسبعون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?4zt2pytummg


RapidShare - فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والسبعون 71
http://rapidshare.com/files/121340290/noor-e71.wmv.html

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والسبعون
http://filegu.ru/f/k0kYKNZ0/noor-e71.wmv.html


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والسبعون 72
http://www.zshare.net/video/134240240a5ebcba/

FileGo - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والسبعون 
http://filego.net/RJVR9HN8UU1Z/noor-e72.wmv.html

RapidShare - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والسبعون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/121578233/noor-e72.wmv.html

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والسبعون 
http://filegu.ru/f/UzTXGz04/noor-e72.wmv.html


رابط مباشر - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والسبعون 73
http://up1.msa6el.com/uploading/noor-E73.wmv


رابط مباشر - فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والسبعون 74
http://up1.msa6el.com/uploading/noor-E74.wmv


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والسبعون 75
http://www.zshare.net/video/13597447985023ad/

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والسبعون
http://filegu.ru/f/7j1iPCN0/zSHARE_-...5.wmv.wmv.html

MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والسبعون 
http://www.mediafire.com/?39mgdz3yzv5


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة السادسة والسبعون 76
http://www.zshare.net/video/136256476672947b/

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة السادسة والسبعون
http://filegu.ru/f/NkhoQuY1/noor-e76.wmv.html

MediaFire - فيديو الحلقة السادسة والسبعون
http://www.mediafire.com/?zkxcijc1mng

RapidShare - فيديو الحلقة السادسة والسبعون
http://rapidshare.com/files/122563859/noor-e76.wmv 


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والسبعون 77
http://www.zshare.net/video/136731564dba2ce3/

filesend - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والسبعون
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.c6813a25b0b33f

filefactory - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والسبعون
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7995b8



FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والسبعون 78
http://filegu.ru/f/pvOv3bSm/noor-E78.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والسبعون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/13738002f6684c65/

filesend - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والسبعون
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.6c6c323f3bdf72


filefactory - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والسبعون 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/15ebc2


FileGu - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والسبعون 79
http://filegu.ru/f/KuplShx1/noor-E79.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والسبعون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1379794586f6acf0/


FileSend - فيديو الحلقة الثمانون 80
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.12ea1ca3858201


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثمانون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/138355616be3f8e1/


فيديو الحلقة الواحدة الثمانون ( جزء اول )zshare 81
http://www.zshare.net/video/1388644198c9a239/

فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والثمانون ( جزء ثاني ) zshare
http://www.zshare.net/video/13908204086ab5e3/

فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والثمانون ( جزء أول ) filesend
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.cc571f61d95648

فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والثمانون ( جزء ثاني ) filesend
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.4a45c8567130c9




Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والثمانون الجزء1 82
http://www.zshare.net/video/13943518a9ebbe69/

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والثمانون الجزء2
http://www.zshare.net/video/13953585f7fc8c09/

FileSend - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والثمانون الجزء1
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.da5a6a63d234e1

FileSend - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والثمانون الجزء2
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.328900714e3ba0



Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والثمانون 83
http://www.zshare.net/video/13998838011e9ecc/

easy-share - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والثمانون 
http://w17.easy-share.com/1700701641.html

filefactory - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والثمانون 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c8e85c

FileSend - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والثمانون 
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.fb99d66bf286d3

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والثمانون 84
http://www.zshare.net/video/140558232762cdd5/


Easy-share - فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والثمانون 
http://w17.easy-share.com/1700710936.html

Filefactory - فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والثمانون 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0363e2

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والثمانون 85
http://www.zshare.net/video/14114130dfe4540f/

FileGu - فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والثمانون 
http://filegu.ru/f/5QwWiY40/noor-E85.wmv.html


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة السادسة والثمانون 86
http://www.zshare.net/video/141540129e98742f/

Filesend - فيديو الحلقة السادسة والثمانون 
http://www.filesend.net/download.*******.a85cb9c540d599

Easy-share - فيديو الحلقة السادسة والثمانون 
http://w17.easy-share.com/1700727852.html


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والثمانون 87
http://www.zshare.net/video/142157734246f23e/

Sharebase - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والثمانون 
http://sharebase.de/files/KrNzGIsttN.html

Rapidshare - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والثمانون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/125059775/noor-E87.wmv.html

Depositfiles - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والثمانون 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/6215429

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والثمانون 88
http://vip-file.com/download/0ec0063...r-E88.wmv.html

iFile - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والثمانون 
http://ifile.it/3pugtf5
Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والثمانون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/14274949df77cb79/


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والثمانون 89
http://www.zshare.net/video/14320199e82d6193/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والثمانون 
http://ifile.it/h09y3g5

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والثمانون 
http://vip-file.com/download/59721e7...r-E89.wmv.html


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة التسعون 90
http://www.zshare.net/video/14376173f333cf65/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة التسعون 
http://ifile.it/jour4ac

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة التسعون 
http://vip-file.com/download/fc53094...r-E90.wmv.html


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الواحدة والتسعون 91
http://www.zshare.net/video/14433599df131ba4/


Ifile - فيديو الحلقة الواحدة التسعون 
http://ifile.it/xb1kwms

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة الواحدة التسعون 
http://vip-file.com/download/c881e82...r-E91.wmv.html



Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثانية والتسعون 92
http://www.zshare.net/video/14493558bd3e9714/

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والتسعون 93
http://www.zshare.net/video/14577365b2ddc1c5

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والتسعون 
http://ifile.it/w1y0974

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة الثالثة والتسعون 
http://vip-file.com/download/bdeef04...r-E93.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والتسعون 94
http://www.zshare.net/video/14622567aa9e2ec8/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والتسعون 
http://ifile.it/r9bvdux

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة الرابعة والتسعون 
http://vip-file.com/download/05b8a21...r-E94.wmv.html




Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والتسعون 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1471646174e4cedf/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والتسعون 95
http://ifile.it/1m09xbo

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة الخامسة والتسعون 
http://vip-file.com/download/605db71...r-E95.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة السادسة والتسعون 96
http://www.zshare.net/video/147138870ad7cb18/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة السادسة والتسعون 
http://ifile.it/wbl60va

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة السادسة والتسعون 
http://vip-file.com/download/f15ed54...r-E96.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والتسعون 97
http://www.zshare.net/video/147889558d282817/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والتسعون 
http://ifile.it/bht2m1j

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة السابعة والتسعون 
http://vip-file.com/download/345c564...r-E97.wmv.html


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والتسعون 98
http://www.zshare.net/video/1482790864220d3c/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والتسعون 
http://ifile.it/g624dyr

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة الثامنة والتسعون 
http://vip-file.com/download/203a455...r-E98.wmv.html


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والتسعون 99
http://www.zshare.net/video/14901678b6403a11/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والتسعون 
http://ifile.it/u3h7a89

Vip-file - فيديو الحلقة التاسعة والتسعون 
http://vip-file.com/download/59725b4...r-E99.wmv.html




Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 100
http://www.zshare.net/video/1494657874ec0bd6/

Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 100
http://vip-file.com/download/1a6e563...-E100.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 100
http://ifile.it/lj2t7fa

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 101
http://www.zshare.net/video/15052199d420b052/

Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 101
http://vip-file.com/download/5f17b56...-E101.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 101
http://ifile.it/ynh5qpo



Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 102
http://www.zshare.net/video/150867203b6e278e/

Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 102
http://vip-file.com/download/a4fcef6...-E102.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 102
http://ifile.it/65i1u8t

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 103
http://www.zshare.net/video/15134864f089c94a/

Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 103
http://vip-file.com/download/93754e5...-E103.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 103
http://ifile.it/3rvsxoe

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 104
http://www.zshare.net/video/152013707006eb40/

Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 104
http://vip-file.com/download/93a3f36...-E104.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 104
http://ifile.it/n5c9w6a

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 105
http://www.zshare.net/video/15276256c2d36561/

Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 105
http://vip-file.com/download/d52e559...-E105.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 105 
http://ifile.it/cd1uapl




Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 106
http://www.zshare.net/video/15341913dae3f63d/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 106
http://ifile.it/rs813av


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 107
http://www.zshare.net/video/15389980c5e362a0/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 107
http://ifile.it/92keurn

Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 107
http://vip-file.com/download/59c7438...-E107.wmv.html


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 108 
http://www.zshare.net/video/15477252765397f9/


VipFile - فيديو الحلقة 108 
http://vipfile.com/download/f966c952...rE108.wmv.html

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 109 
http://www.zshare.net/video/15509101d5170133/

VipFile - فيديو الحلقة 109 
http://vipfile.com/download/c6875f89...rE109.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 109 
http://ifile.it/eyxm2v1


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 110
http://www.zshare.net/video/15562860d2358e3d/

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 111 
http://www.zshare.net/video/15636542f81b2b86/

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 112 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1567608576ec2a90/

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 113 
http://www.zshare.net/video/157445343b4ecd5a/




[ Zshare | فيديو الحلقة 114 ]
http://www.zshare.net/video/15789657588b668c/

[ Zshare | فيديو الحلقة 114 ]
http://www.zshare.net/video/1579289932dba679/


[ Vip-File | فيديو الحلقة 114 ]
http://vip-file.com/download/65c1056...-E114.wmv.html

[ Ifile | فيديو الحلقة 114 ]
http://ifile.it/f4r1gq8

[ Zshare | فيديو الحلقة 115 ]
http://www.zshare.net/video/15850048cf720efa/

[ Zshare | فيديو الحلقة 115 ]
http://www.zshare.net/video/15850048cf720efa/

[ I File | فيديو الحلقة 115 ]
http://ifile.it/wv96p5y

[ Zshare | فيديو الحلقة 116 ]
http://www.zshare.net/video/15916037fa5c1db0/

[ iFile | فيديو الحلقة 116 ]
http://ifile.it/8v5yt12

[ Vip-File | فيديو الحلقة 116 ]
http://vip-file.com/download/6752363...-e116.wmv.html


[ Zshare | فيديو الحلقة 117 ]
http://www.zshare.net/video/159722815e3266ac/

[ Zshare | فيديو الحلقة 117 ]
http://www.zshare.net/video/159766215fa892a7/

[ Vip-File | فيديو الحلقة 117 ]
http://vip-file.com/download/d0b1234...-E117.wmv.html

[ Ifile | فيديو الحلقة 117 ]
http://ifile.it/2hbcv6e




Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 118 
http://www.zshare.net/video/16037886334c364d/

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 118 
http://www.zshare.net/video/16037817df05dada/

Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 118 
http://vip-file.com/download/b947de6...-E118.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 118 
http://ifile.it/igckf3p


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 119 
http://www.zshare.net/video/16092729b142adb3/

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 119 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1609290426ee0a7a/

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 119 
http://ifile.it/eqri90v


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 120 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1614148325ffc455/

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 120 
http://www.zshare.net/video/16216769208e2c61/

Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 120 
http://vip-file.com/download/cc68927...-E120.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 120 
http://ifile.it/gu9r0wi


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 121 
http://www.zshare.net/video/16204549834bfb1c/

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 121 
http://www.zshare.net/video/16207630bd330744/


Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 121 
http://vip-file.com/download/c567c37...-E122.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 121 
http://ifile.it/mrh72a9

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 122 
http://www.zshare.net/video/1627616437bd968f/

Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 122 
http://www.zshare.net/video/162802024b562738/

Vip-File - فيديو الحلقة 122 
http://vip-file.com/download/c567c37...-E122.wmv.html

Ifile - فيديو الحلقة 122 
http://ifile.it/mrh72a9


Zshare - فيديو الحلقة 123 
http://www.zshare.net/video/16332993e51bb447/


```

بعض روابط الحلقات محمية بكلمة مرور
لن تستطيع التحميل إلا بإدخال الرقم السري

باسورد تحميل الملفات : msa6el.com 



```

----------


## ساره

الحلقه الاخيره من مسلسل نور  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  غير معربه  :Cry2:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks

----------


## ساره

شكرا عبدالله  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## اسم العضو2

شكرا اووووووووووووووى

----------

